# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #208

## akgraner

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 208 for the week of August 22nd - August 28th, 2010.

*Links UWN In Other Formats*

Link to the UWN Wiki Page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue208

Link to PDF Version of UWN - http://people.ubuntu.com/~akgraner/U..._Issue_208.pdf

*In This Issue*

11.04 Ubuntu Developer Summit AnnouncedGetting More Developers Interested In Participating In UbuntuUbuntu StatsBug StatsTranslation Stats LucidUbuntu Brainstorm Top 5 this weekMaverick Meerkat Release PartiesUbuntu LAN Party at Kwartzlab was a lot of fun!First Debian/Ubuntu Community Conference in ItalyMichigan LoCo Jam  Another Success!New Maine LoCo websiteOperation: Wiki De-KruftLaunchpad NewsArticulating IRC Contributions ConciselyRocking The Application IndicatorsThis week in design  27 August 2010Interview with Ubuntu IRC Council Member  Jussi SchultinkBoo-yah!!!What are the barriers to walking the MOTU/Developer path?In The PressIn The BlogosphereFull Circle Magazine: Weve got issue 40 (and a new logo) for you!Ubuntu Tweak 0.5.6 Released - Adds Desktop Recovery FeatureUbuntu One taking care of Windows users ... not so much users of other Linux distributionsCanonical: The cloud shift is developer-ledLinuxCon 2010Featured PodcastsWeekly Ubuntu Development Team MeetingsUpcoming Meetings and EventsUpdates and SecurityUWN Sneak PeekAnd Much Much More!

*General Community News*

*11.04 Ubuntu Developer Summit Announced*

Hot on the heels of the announcement of the Natty Narwhal, I am tickled pink to announce the details of the next Ubuntu Developer Summit taking place in Orlando, USA from 25th  29th October 2010. We also have a brand new Ubuntu Developer Summit website which provides all the details about how to get there and why UDS is interesting if you are in our community, if you are an upstream, and if you are a vendor.

The Ubuntu Developer Summit one of the most important events in the Ubuntu calendar and at it we discuss, debate and design the next version of Ubuntu. We bring together the entire Canonical development team and sponsor a large number of community members across the wide range of areas in which people contribute to Ubuntu. This includes packaging, translations, documentation, testing, LoCo teams and more. UDS is an incredible experience, filled with smart and enthusiastic people, fast paced and exhausting, but incredibly gratifying to be part of the process that builds the next Ubuntu.

For every UDS, Canonical sponsors a number of community members to attend the event. We are looking for those who want to bring some real insight and expertise in their area of Ubuntu, be it development or community governance. If you feel you could offer this but cant afford to cover your expenses of attending, you should apply for sponsorship. The deadline for sponsorship is 8th September 2010.

http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/08/23/...mit-announced/

*Getting More Developers Interested In Participating In Ubuntu*

I am just beginning to get into the planning stages for the next cycle for my team, and as part of this cycle we would like to really focus on attracting more developers to participate in Ubuntu. We would like to see more people interested in getting involved in packaging, fixing bugs, and joining our community. Daniel Holbach on my team will be leading much of this work.

Right now the 11.04 planning slate is clean, and we are looking for what you all feel are the areas in which Daniels time and effort would be best spent in the interests of having more people participate.

Where do you think we should focus our efforts?

http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/08/23/...ing-in-ubuntu/

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (77701) +455 over last weekCritical (35) +5 over last weekUnconfirmed (37605) +16 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats Lucid*

 1. English (United Kingdom) (0) +/-0 over last week
 2. Spanish (8577) -296 over last week
 3. Brazilian Portuguese (33658) -194 over last week
 4. French (37746) -98 over last week
 5. German (54047) -66 over last week

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid Lynx", see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top 5 this week*

No easy method to downgrade packages to repository versions - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25685/Ubuntu manual hard to find for those to whom it is most use - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25669/Remove several wireless networks at once - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25701/Ubuntu/Canonical should contribute funds/code to Gnash - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25673/It is very difficult to configure button mappings. - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25699/

Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

*LoCo News*

*Maverick Meerkat Release Parties*

Not long left till Maverick Meerkat aka 10.10 is released with that in  mind its time for loco teams to start to plan for their release party.  Ive added the global event to the LoCo Directory Maverick Meerkat is scheduled for  release on the 10th of the 10th 2010. To celebrate 10.10 LoCo teams have  organised parties to celebrate these events.

Release parties are a great way to celebrate, meet new friends and often introduce new people to Ubuntu and to our local communities. Release parties are not only great way to meet people but also they are a lot of  fun.  Please add your event to the LoCo Directory.

To find out more information on how you can plan a release party go to:

http://www.lczajkowski.com/?p=880

*Ubuntu LAN Party at Kwartzlab was a lot of fun!*

Kwartzlab got a new type of event which has been beta tested early this month: The Ubuntu LAN Party! Eric organised this first event, which remained solely within the realms of kwatzlab and gave the kwartlab members the privilege to attend this premiere.

http://blog.txwikinger.me.uk/content...ab-was-lot-fun

*First Debian/Ubuntu Community Conference in Italy*

Paolo Sammicheli announces - The Italian Mini-Debconf and the Ubuntu-it meeting will be held together, in an collaborative community conference called DUCC-IT 2010. It will be held in Perugia on Saturday 18 September, contemporary celebrating the Software Freedom Day 2010. A warm-up hacknight and a key-signing party have been organized for Friday and Sunday (17th-19th Sept) on a local Hacklab. Current Debian Project Leader Stefano Zacchiroli has already confirmed his presence with a keynote.

For more information on this conference go to:

http://xdatap1.wordpress.com/?p=160

*Michigan LoCo Jam  Another Success!*

Greg Grossmeier writes -  Another Ubuntu Global Jam means another Michigan LoCo success. Greg also notes, I think we hit every single proposed topic during the Jam. We talked about how to use the Ubuntu area of StackExchange and even had a few members post answers and gain some reputation points. We did some ISO testing (and ran up against bug 608382). We reported some bugs (bug 625989 and bug 626003). And we even played with some new toys (Gibs 16 megapixel(?!) $10(?!) digital video camera).

To read more about the Michigan LoCo teams Global Jam go to:

http://blog.grossmeier.net/?p=535

*New Maine LoCo website*

Clay Weber of the maine team talks about the Maine LoCo Team website.

For more information go to:

http://dohbuoy.wordpress.com/?p=46

*Operation: Wiki De-Kruft*

Paul Tagliamonte describes Wiki De-Kruft.  So begins Operation Wiki De-Kruft
Well ( LoCo Teams / LoCo Council ) be working on a new project ( which Id like to call Operation: Wiki-Dekruft in a hopeless effort to make it sound like something fun ) to ensure the Wiki is up-to-date.

Theres a lot out there, and were migrating over to the LoCo Directory, just in case youve not figured that out yet. If yall could run through the wiki and find all the pages that are out of date, unused or just plain useless and add the Category CategoryLoCoObsolete to it, you will stop seeing my posts about it.

Now theres incentive!

Well blast through this list later on ( once LD is feature complete ) and blow away the pages ( note the action words ) that dont need to exist anymore ( read: lists that are duplicated elsewhere, events, blah blah blah ).

For more information go to:

http://blog.pault.ag/?p=422

*Launchpad News*

*Meet Jon Sackett*

Matthew Revell interviews Jon Sackett in this lasted interview.  Jon Sackett joined the Launchpad Registry team a couple of weeks ago.

To read the quick run-down of who he is go to:

http://blog.launchpad.net/meet-the-d...et-jon-sackett

*The Planet*

*Jono Bacon: Articulating IRC Contributions Concisely*

Jono has started a discussion on his blog regarding the current inability of being able to accurately assess a person's contributions through IRC Channels. The methods used to assess contributions in the Ubuntu Forums and Ubuntu Stack Exchange are not present in IRC. Follow Jono as he explores some ideas to accurately asses IRC contributions:

http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/08/24/...ons-concisely/

*Jono Bacon: Rocking The Application Indicators*

Some time back the Ayatana project introduced the Application Indicator Framework, based upon technology created by the KDE project. We have been shipping this technology in Ubuntu for a few releases now and it makes the top-right part of the desktop a smooth, efficient, and pleasant experience, getting over the inconsistent and limiting notification area we had before.

To find out more about The Application Indicators go to:

http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/08/25/...on-indicators/

*Canonical Design Team: This week in design  27 August 2010*

This week we caught a chill in the form of our UI Freeze. That meant that from here on we should only be fixing bugs in the next release of Ubuntu.
A highlight of the design contributions this week was the wonderful user contributed wallpapers!

To read more about what the Design Team has been up to go to:

http://design.canonical.com/2010/08/...7-august-2010/

*Amber Graner: Interview with Ubuntu IRC Council Member  Jussi Schultink*

In this audio interview Amber talks to Ubuntu IRC Council Member, Jussi Schultink.  Jussi is an active Ubuntu Member as well as and Ubuntu IRC Council Member. Thank you Jussi I really appreciate you taking the time to speak with me and share your thoughts on being an IRC Council member and more.

If you want to hear how Jussi answered the questions below go to:

http://akgraner.com/?p=677

*Canonical Design Team: Boo-yah!!!*

Back in Karmic, we had managed to fix 76 papercut bugs before final release.
During the Lucid cycle, we fixed another 102 bugs before final release.
Now in Maverick, 105 bugs have been beaten into submission already!  This is the first time, in the three editions, we have managed to make a hundred changes well before User-Interface Freeze!
A huge thank-you to all the eager patch-makers, amazing upstreams and stealth uploaders for getting us this far!
We are not done yet! No! We still have time to fix more bugs for Maverick. Can we make up for Karmic? Can we get to 300?
Often folks are baffled while looking for ways to start contributing to Ubuntu. Papercut bugs are a quick-n-easy way to get your feet wet in Ubuntu development.

To find out more information and how you can help go to:

http://design.canonical.com/?p=8353

*Mackenzie Morgan: What are the barriers to walking the MOTU/Developer path?*

I asked this on Ubuntu.StackExchange but only got 3 answers so far, so I wanted to put this a bit more publicly too. What keeps you from packaging, patching, etc? If you do those things, what keeps you from applying for upload rights?

About 150 people are members of lp:~ubuntu-dev right now. There are also a handful of people who haven't yet become MOTU or joined another developer team but do good work. More hands are always needed, so what's keeping the rest of you folks away from this area of contribution?

For reference, 150 is a pretty small number given about 30,000 packages. Debian has more like 1000 developers.

For more information go to:

http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspo...o-walking.html

*In The Press*

*Ubuntu Users Stranded After Bungled Update*

A flawed update to the windowing system in Ubuntu was incorrectly released for Ubuntu 6.06 LTS, which left some users at a command prompt. The following morning Canonical disabled mirrors and issued a fixed patch to restore the affect systems. For the full story, read more below:

http://www.drdobbs.com/open-source/1...eryText=ubuntu

*Preparing for Ubuntu 10.10 with the Platform Rally*

Canonical developer, Dave Walker, shares more insight into the development of Ubunutu 10.10. This month, the Ubuntu platform sprint rally goes under the spotlight

http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/opinion/p...latform-rally/

*Ten criticisms of Ubuntu 10.04*

Ubuntu may be one of the best operating systems around, but that does not put it beyond criticism, says Jack Wallen. Jack Wallen looks at the following:

 1. The new themes
 2. The lack of Samba
 3. No Gimp
 4. New init system
 5. No PayPal for Ubuntu Music Store
 6. Nouveau drivers
 7. New logo
 8. Gwibber problems
 9. No Google Chrome
 10. Still no welcome screen

For more information go to:

http://www.zdnet.co.uk/news/desktop-...1004-40089938/

*Amber Graner chats with Stormy Peters, Executive Director of The GNOME Foundation*

In this interview Amber Graner chats with Stormy Peters, Executive Director of the GNOME Foundation. Stormy chats with Amber about The GNOME Foundation, Project and Ubuntu.

http://www.ubuntu-user.com/content/view/full/1369

*You In Ubuntu: People, Personalities, and Planners: Who's behind your FOSS events? Ohio LinuxFest Planner - Beth Lynn Eicher*

Amber chats with Beth Lynn Eicher about the upcoming Ohio LinuxFest and UbuCon.

Want to know more about the UbuCon and the Ohio LinuxFest go to:

http://www.ubuntu-user.com/content/view/full/1374

*A Win-Lin situation: moving a small office over to Linux*

Michael Pope is the focus of this article, his employer recently asked him to migrate a small accounting firm from Windows to Linux. Michael details his experience and the methods he used; ultimately choosing to serve thin clients with the Linux Terminal Server Project while using Ubuntu as the primary platform. For the entire article and all the details, read more below:

http://www.itwire.com/opinion-and-an...-over-to-linux

*In The Blogosphere*

*Keep the "Linux" out of it Please*

Jeff Hoogland looks at why Android and Ubuntu share such large success as Linux-based operating systems. He posits that this is partially because neither mentions Linux in its advertising. He wants to know if others agree and if this is a sign of problems with Linux as a brand.

http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/201...it-please.html

*Rethinking Canonicals Ubuntu Business Strategy*

Christopher Tozzi of WorksWithU writes about the changes of Canonical's business strategy since 2007/2008. He focuses on how they've branched out from just being concerned about the desktop and server editions to how now they also have other incentives for people using Ubuntu. This ranges from things like Unity and Ubuntu Light to Ubuntu One, Launchpad, and their work on cloud computing.

http://www.workswithu.com/2010/08/24...ness-strategy/

*Back to School with Ubuntu*

Joe Panettieri of WorksWithU talks about the ZaReason back-to-school specials for computers preinstalled with Ubuntu. He thinks these are important and wonders how Canonical and Ubuntu OEMS can work to better promote such specials so that more people are aware of them outside of the existing community.

http://www.workswithu.com/2010/08/25...l-with-ubuntu/

*New Job, New Blog*

Allison Randal talks about her new job with Canonical as the Technical Architect of Ubuntu.  In this blog post Allison talks about this new position and how she got there.

To learn more about Allison Randal go to:

http://allisonrandal.com/2010/08/20/ubuntu-ta-intro/

*The New Wallpapers and Theme of Ubuntu 10.10*

Marcus Nestor, Softpedia, talks about seventeen new beautiful wallpapers and a lightweight and eye-candy theme the he says will please every existing and future Ubuntu 10.10 users!

To see the screen shots of these new looks for your desktop go to:

http://news.softpedia.com/news/The-N...0-153934.shtml

*Open textbooks to the rescue*

Mark Horner is a Fellow at the Shuttleworth Foundation. Marks specialty is open content for education: figuring out how to produce textbooks collaboratively. Hes done amazing work in the past, independently, leading an initiative to produce free high school science textbooks, and has lead the acquisition of a full set of textbooks in SA and their publication under an open content licence by the Foundation. Today, hes been presented with a really awesome opportunity: provide open content to all of SA, with full backing from the department of education. He needs help, though, to make sure the current drafts of the Maths and Science textbooks are free of typos.

To find out more information and how you can help go to:

http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/497

*In Other News*

*Full Circle Magazine: Weve got issue 40 (and a new logo) for you!*

Its hard to believe, but were already at issue 40!  Weve got a lot of great stuff for you in this issue, including a spiffy new logo redesign by Thorsten Wilms.  You might also notice a slight font change-thats the new (official) Ubuntu font.
This month:
Command and Conquer.How-To : Program in Python  Part 14, Virtualize Part 3  OpenSolaris, and ADSL Modem As A Switch.Review  SOFA Statistics.Top 5  Favourite Apps.plus: MOTU Interview, Ubuntu Games, My Opinion, My Story, and now with all new LoCo and Translation Team interviews!

Download issue 40 at: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-40/

P.S. In addition, were trial-ing an awesome new Full Circle Notifier app. Take a look!

For more information go to:

http://fullcirclemagazine.org/

*Ubuntu Tweak 0.5.6 Released - Adds Desktop Recovery Feature*

OMG!Ubuntu reports on the new version of Ubuntu Tweak. Ubuntu Tweak just released version 0.5.6 which includes now a desktop recovery. This will backup current settings and be able to reset to either a backup or default should settings go awry.

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/u...s-desktop.html

*Ubuntu One taking care of Windows users ... not so much users of other Linux distributions*

Steven Rosenberg, of Tech Talk discusses Ubuntu One.  A look at the roadmap for Ubuntu One reveals the following feature planned for Maverick  Windows file sync: Addresses the needs of the many Ubuntu users who operate in a mixed platform environment of Ubuntu + Windows ... Will support syncing files between Windows desktops and your Ubuntu One personal cloud ... I wonder, what about a free, open-source Ubuntu One client that could be used in any Linux distribution?

To read the full article go to:
http://www.insidesocal.com/click/201...e-of-wind.html
*Canonical: The cloud shift is developer-led*

Jack Clark, ZDNet UK  - The cloud is expanding, with more services coming online from established providers and new entrants. But each time a major player such as Amazon Web Services or Rackspace is marked out for its potential to expand its cloud portfolio, it raises the question of how open the marketplace will be for customers if a handful of big providers end up dominating the industry.

[Neil] Levine [of Canonical] spoke to ZDNet UK to discuss the role open source has to play in keeping the barriers down for companies providing services within the cloud, and how the move to enterprise cloud computing is developer-led.

To read the interview in full go to:
http://www.zdnet.co.uk/news/cloud/20...-led-40089797/

*LinuxCon 2010*

Jamie Bennett writes about his experience at LinuxCon 2010. This month I had the pleasure of attending LinuxCon in Boston. The event was a great success and I managed to get some face-to-face time with old and new friends alike, including the new Ubuntu Release Manager, Kate Stewart and the new Ubuntu Technical Architect,Allison Randal among others.

For more information go to:

http://www.linuxuk.org/2010/08/linuxcon-2010/

*Featured Podcasts*

*Lococast.net Episode 5 - Everyone to Ohio*

Guest Co-Host Amber GranerInterview with Amber Graner (See written : transcipt-ish version at http://lococast.net/archives/160)Loco ConversationOhio Linux Intro http://ohiolinux.orgOther EventsUbuntu StackExchange Follow UpBooks

To download this episode go to - http://uploads.mitechie.com/lococast...t_20100826.mp3

For more information go to:

http://lococast.net/

*At Home With Jono Bacon*

If you missed the August 25th, 2010 videocast last week it can be found at: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/9143884

For more information go to:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon

*Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings*

Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting Minutes for August 24, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-08-24Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting Minutes from August 24, 1010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting/2010/20100824Ubuntu Server Team Meeting Minutes for August 24, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Server/20100824Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting Minutes for August 24, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting/2010-08-24Ubuntu Foundations Team Meeting Minutes for August 25, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Meetings/2010/0825Ubuntu Release Team Meeting Minutes for August 27, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/2010-08-27

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

*Tuesday, 31 August 2010*

==== Asia - Oceania RMB Meeting ====

Start: 10:00 UTCEnd: 11:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/R...ds/AsiaOceania

==== Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting ====

Start: 13:00 UTCEnd: 14:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting

==== Developer Membership Board ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 15:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: not listed as of publication

==== Desktop Team Meeting ====

Start: 16:30 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-desktop on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting

==== Kernel Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: Not listed as of publication

*Wednesday, 1 September 2010*

==== Weekly Ubuntu Foundations team meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: Found under https:/wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Meetings/YYYY/MMDD * Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam

==== Jono Bacon @ Home Videocast : Various Topics and Q+A ====

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-baconAgenda: This is a weekly videocast by the Ubuntu Community Manager, Jono Bacon in which he discusses a range of topics and also provides a regular weekly Q+A.

==== Edubuntu Meeting ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Meetings/Agenda

==== QA Team Meeting ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-quality on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/

*Thursday, 2 September 2010*

==== Ayatana UX team meeting ====

Start: 12:00 UTCEnd: 12:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: Introductions * Review team charter * Organize first UX activity * Brainstorm future UX activities

==== Ubuntu Translations Meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-quality on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TranslatingU...vents/Meetings

==== Ubuntu News Team Meeting ====

Start: 23:00 UTCEnd: 00:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-news on freenode.netAgenda: #ubuntu-news IRC Channel on freenode.net Agenda: TBD

*Friday, 3 September 2010*

==== Maverick Weekly Release Meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/Agenda

*Saturday, 4 September 2010*

None listed as of publication

*Sunday, 5 September 2010*

None listed as of publication

*Monday, 6 September 2010*

==== Security Team Catch-up ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: nothing formal, just a weekly catch-up. Weekly Ubuntu Security Team catch-up meeting. Anyone is welcome to join if they want to watch, contribute, etc.

*Updates and Security for 6.06, 8.04, 9.04, 9.10, and 10.04*

*Security Updates*

USN-976-1: Tomcat vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-976-1USN-977-1: MoinMoin vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-977-1USN-974-2: Linux kernel regression - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-974-2USN-979-1: okular vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-979-1

*Ubuntu 6.06 Updates*

langpack-locales 2.3.18.38 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...st/012864.htmlmoin 1.5.2-1ubuntu2.7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...st/012865.html

*Ubuntu 8.04 Updates*

tzdata 2010l~repack-0ubuntu0.8.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...st/012534.htmlmoin 1.5.8-5.1ubuntu2.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...st/012535.html

*Ubuntu 9.04 Updates*

tzdata 2010l~repack-0ubuntu0.9.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...st/010133.htmlmoin 1.8.2-2ubuntu2.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...st/010134.htmltomcat6 6.0.18-0ubuntu6.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...st/010135.htmlkdegraphics 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...st/010136.html

*Ubuntu 9.10 Updates*

linux 2.6.31-22.64 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...st/012455.htmllinux-ec2 2.6.31-307.18 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...st/012456.htmllinux-mvl-dove 2.6.31-214.31 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...st/012457.htmltzdata 2010l-0ubuntu0.9.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...st/012458.htmlagg 2.5+dfsg1-1ubuntu1.9.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...st/012459.htmloregano 0.69.1-1ubuntu1.9.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...st/012460.htmlmoin 1.8.4-1ubuntu1.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...st/012461.htmltomcat6 6.0.20-2ubuntu2.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...st/012462.htmlkdegraphics 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...st/012463.html

*Ubuntu 10.04 Updates*

udev 151-12.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011658.htmlvlc 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011659.htmlpoedit 1.4.2-5build0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011660.htmlcodelite 2.5.2.4031~dfsg-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011661.htmlpgadmin3 1.10.2-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011662.htmlmountall 2.15.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011663.htmllinux-mvl-dove 2.6.32-209.25 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011664.htmllinux-meta-mvl-dove 2.6.32.209.12 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011665.htmlopenoffice.org-l10n 1:3.2.1-6ubuntu1~10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011666.htmlopenoffice.org 1:3.2.1-6ubuntu1~10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011667.htmlpython-fuse 2:0.2-2ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011668.htmlcompiz 1:0.8.4-0ubuntu15.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011669.htmlaptdaemon 0.11+bzr345-0ubuntu4.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011670.htmlqemu-kvm 0.12.3+noroms-0ubuntu9.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011671.htmlopensc 0.11.12-1ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011672.htmlgyp 0.1~svn810-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011673.htmlagg 2.5+dfsg1-3ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011674.htmllibrmagick-ruby 2.11.1-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011675.htmlcollectd 4.8.2-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011676.htmloregano 0.69.1-1ubuntu1.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011677.htmltzdata 2010l-0ubuntu0.10.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011678.htmlureadahead 0.100.0-4.1.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011679.htmlmoin 1.9.2-2ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011680.htmltomcat6 6.0.24-2ubuntu1.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011681.htmlkdegraphics 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011682.html

*UWN Translations*

Note to translators and our readers please follow the link below for the information you need.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Translations

*UWN Sneak Peek*

Ubuntu 10.10 Alpha: Slouching Toward Ubuntu GNOME - http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osr...untu-GNOME.htm

Which do you think is the most evil tech company these days? - http://www.junauza.com/2010/08/which...evil-tech.html

Is Linux Publicity Targeting the Right Market? - http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/opinions/7159/1/

The (Real) Story of Free - http://toc.oreilly.com/2010/08/the-r...y-of-free.html

The man who started it all - http://blogs.computerworld.com/16823...started_it_all

Smarten up SSD usage and storage virtualization for VDI - http://blogs.computerworld.com/16797...irtual_desktop

Valve Puts An End To The Steam On Linux Rumors - http://digitizor.com/2010/08/22/valv...-linux-rumors/

PC operating systems need to get touchy===
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/pc-ope...results-rivers

The War Against Jailbreaking - http://www.itnewstoday.com/?p=1797

No Steam For Linux - http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Onli...team-For-Linux

GNOME Shell Themes Now Have an Equinox Variant - http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/08/g...e-equinox.html

VMware Server 2.0.2-x On Ubuntu Server 10.04 With VMware Remote Console Plug-in - http://www.howtoforge.com/vmware-ser...onsole-plug-in

Installing And Using OpenVZ On Ubuntu 10.04 - http://www.howtoforge.com/installing...n-ubuntu-10.04

Configuring Conky The (Very) Easy Way - http://maketecheasier.com/configurin...way/2010/08/24

How to Upload Photos to Facebook From Ubuntu - http://maketecheasier.com/upload-pho...ntu/2010/08/22

OpenStack cloud fluffer does VirtualBox - http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/08...nstack_update/

Microsoft claims: 'We love open source' - http://www.infoworld.com/d/applicati...27?source=rss_

Dell to comply with Streak open-source requirements - http://www.zdnet.co.uk/news/mobile-d...ents-40089949/

ARM's next chip design will support virtualization software - http://www.infoworld.com/d/hardware/...n-software-101

On Zareason - http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/08/28/on-zareason/

DebConf 10: Last day and retrospective - http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2010/08/25/d...retrospective/

Revisiting Ethos - http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/08/24/revisiting-ethos/

*Subscribe*

Get your copy of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter delivered each week to you via email at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news

*Archives and RSS Feed*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

Amber GranerJ Scott GwinLiraz SiriPenelope StoweMike HolsteinDaniel CalebAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License - http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------


## varunendra

Can I translate the selected contents from the given links to my native language & publish them on our local website as blogs, articles, news, analysis etc.? Not only this, but all the forthcoming newsletters on a routine basis.

I followed the Creative Commons Attribution License link above and found on top that "I can". But then are those "conditions" that look a bit scary..!!  :Very Happy: 

So I just want a generalized statement regarding this.

Thanks.

----------


## trux

> Ubuntu Users Stranded After Bungled Update
> 
> A flawed update to the windowing system in Ubuntu was incorrectly released for Ubuntu 6.06 LTS, which left some users at a command prompt. The following morning Canonical disabled mirrors and issued a fixed patch to restore the affect systems. For the full story, read more below:
> 
> http://www.drdobbs.com/open-source/1...eryText=ubuntu


:confused: What is this text doing in this week's newsletter? This article is from 25 Aug 2006 !!!

----------


## akgraner

We will check the posting dates more carefully going forward.  Clearly at post from 2006 should not have appeared in Issue 208 of UWN.

Thank you for bringing that to my attention and I am sorry for any confusion this may have caused.

Amber

----------


## akgraner

Yes you can  - the news team has guidelines for translating UWN as well.  They can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Translations

If you decide to translate UWN please let me know so I can keep the list of translations up to date.

Please let me know if you have more questions or if the news team can help.

Thanks!
Amber

----------

